# Prevederi statutare



## Co000

Salutare

Cum ati traduce in franceza "prevederi statutare" (context: un act constitutiv "prevederile statutare sunt urmatoarele: atr.1(...)")

Multumesc pentru sugestii


----------



## fluturas rosu

Salut
Cred ca pur si simplu "  prévoyances statutaires"
 Poate mai sunt si alte pareri.


----------



## anto33

Salut
Alte sugestii:*règlements statutaires,dispositions statutaires,règles statutaires
*Eu sugerez prima variantă, *règlements statutaires*, termen întâlnit într-un contract în franceză (franceza vorbită în Belgia). 

Referitor la prévoyances, probabil este corect, deşi freedictionary dă următoarele explicaţii:http://fr.thefreedictionary.com/pr%c3%a9voyance

Asta e părerea mea.


----------



## fluturas rosu

Salut
  « Prévoyances » se foloseşte în astfel de contexte în limbajul juridic (« prévoyances  statutaires » apare şi pe Google.fr dacă este cineva curios).
Totuşi sunt de acord că « règlements » este un termen mai potrivit.


----------



## anto33

fluturas rosu said:


> Salut
> « Prévoyances » se foloseşte în astfel de contexte în limbajul juridic (« prévoyances statutaires » apare şi pe Google.fr dacă este cineva curios).
> Totuşi sunt de acord că « règlements » este un termen mai potrivit.


 
Exact, de aceea am menţionat că *règlements statutaires *se foloseşte în Belgia. O zi bună!


----------

